# Filmstrip and grid view do not match



## TheluggmAN (Jul 11, 2012)

Whenever I try to flag or change an attribute or even double click on a photo in grid view  it opens the last selected photo in the filmstrip.

It is like the filmstrip is not in the same program as the grid view

syncing up photos also does not work in grid just filmstrip this is driving me crazy

What can I do to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Jul 11, 2012)

TheluggmAN said:


> Whenever I try to flag or change an attribute or even double click on a photo in grid view  it opens the last selected photo in the filmstrip.
> 
> It is like the filmstrip is not in the same program as the grid view
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.  The grid view can be sorted based upon several metadata fields and (depending upon what is being viewed in the grid), user order.  The filmstrip mirrors this sort order.  If you select an image in the grid the corresponding image is selected in the Filmstrip. 

I think I need more information to fully understand your issue. I can't replicate it.  What Sort Order are you seeing in the Toolbar at the bottom of the grid?  Is is sorting ascending (a-z) or descending (z-a)? In the menu under photo, is AutoAdvance checked?.  How about Stacking? Expanded or collapsed?  Is AutoStack by Capture time checked?  Are there Virtual Copies in your Grid/Filmstrip view? 

And finally , Can you walk me through a scenario step by step where this happens to you?


----------



## TheluggmAN (Jul 11, 2012)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.  The grid view can be sorted based upon several metadata fields and (depending upon what is being viewed in the grid), user order.  The filmstrip mirrors this sort order.  If you select an image in the grid the corresponding image is selected in the Filmstrip.
> 
> I think I need more information to fully understand your issue. I can't replicate it.  What Sort Order are you seeing in the Toolbar at the bottom of the grid?  Is is sorting ascending (a-z) or descending (z-a)? In the menu under photo, is AutoAdvance checked?.  How about Stacking? Expanded or collapsed?  Is AutoStack by Capture time checked?  Are there Virtual Copies in your Grid/Filmstrip view?
> 
> And finally , Can you walk me through a scenario step by step where this happens to you?



Hello thanks for a quick response, it is a fresh install nothing changed in the sorting order except for changed to by capture time 

I have used Lightroom since 2.0 and this has never happened before 
the issues is that when I use grid view to select photos or photo, lightroom does not see that, whatever was selected last in filmstrip is/are the photos that are selected.

for example when I am grid view and shift-click or cntl-click and I move to develop and try to sync any adjustments, I cannot because there is only the last (single) photo selected when I was in filmstrip mode.

and when I goto develop, the photo that shows in develop is the photo that was last selected in filmstrip  ignoring any selections made in grid!

in the past I or what I think is the proper way, whatever is selected in grid simultaneously is selected in filmstrip.... this is not happening to me now


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi TheluggmAN, welcome to the forum!

I'll ask the daft question - have you tried restarting the computer?

If that doesn't do it, I think we'll need a screenshot.  Certainly sounds odd!


----------



## TheluggmAN (Jul 11, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi TheluggmAN, welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'll ask the daft question - have you tried restarting the computer?
> 
> If that doesn't do it, I think we'll need a screenshot.  Certainly sounds odd!



Hello, it is not a daft question as it was the correct answer! I started it up this morning after I sent you the reply of course ;> and it is working as it should 

thing is I have rebooted several times before and this problem still appeared. A glitch I suppose

Thank you for your time Victor I appreciate it 

Mike


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 12, 2012)

Well that's great Mike!  And my business partner was just laughing at me for putting restarting as first on the list of troubleshooting steps!


----------



## MattG (May 2, 2015)

I have just upgraded from LR 5 to LR CC and I am experiencing this behavior.  Specifically, as I select images in the Grid view, images are not highlighted in the Filmstrip.  I have checked and my lightroom is updated to the current release and I have restarted it a number of times.  I know that LR 5 behaved differently.  

HELP!


----------



## Ricardo Garcia (Jun 25, 2016)

I am having the same issue running latest version of LR CS.  I am not sure what the problem is but it also affects compare view - does not work properly.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Matt & Ricardo, welcome to the forum!  Sorry we missed your comments. I'm just catching up with post-vacation posts... are you up and running again now?


----------



## Steve Crane (Nov 6, 2016)

This is an old thread but I'm having the same issue today in LR CC 2015.7 release, build 1090788, running on Windows 10 64-bit. Here's what I'm seeing.

If I click on a new thumbnail in the grid, the selection moves only in the grid, not in the filmstrip. The reverse is also true, moving the selection in the filmstrip doesn't move it in the grid.
Pressing E for loupe view expands the image selected in the grid. Left and right arrows can be used to move between images but the filmstrip selection does not move.
Pressing F for full screen preview expands the image in the filmstrip. Left and right arrows do not move to different images and full screen preview remains on the image selected in the filmstrip.
1:1 zoom is not possible. Pressing Z while in loupe view turns the image area grey. Pressing Z while in full screen preview turns the screen black.
The library filter affects only the grid, not the filmstrip. I shoot in Raw + JPEG with JPEG images in black and white so a folder contains alternating colour and black and white images. Filtering by file type and selecting JPEG files only has me seeing only black and white images in the grid, but the filmstrip still has both colour and black and white images visible.
The only action I've taken since opening Lightroom yesterday was to import from an SD card, after which I noticed this behaviour. I'm closing Lightroom with a backup and integrity check then will restart and see if the problem continues. If it does I will reboot my computer and see if that makes any difference. I will post feedback here in any case.


----------



## Steve Crane (Nov 6, 2016)

Restarting Lightroom was enough to resolve these problems. Perhaps something gets messed up by the import. In hindsight I experienced the problem in the "latest import" catalog folder and in the folder that holds the newly imported photos. I should have looked at a preexisting folder to see it these were also affected, or only the newly imported one.


----------



## Ricardo Garcia (Nov 6, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Matt & Ricardo, welcome to the forum!  Sorry we missed your comments. I'm just catching up with post-vacation posts... are you up and running again now?


My problem went away when I rebooted computer.  My computer is very slow running LR CC so I suppose more memory or something like that is causing the problem.  Anyway, I have not seen it since.


----------



## Brent Harsh (Nov 20, 2016)

For what it's worth, my Lightroom CC 2015.7 started exhibiting this behavior today.  Select something in the grid, but the selected image in the filmstrip or loupe on 2nd monitor doesn't change.  If I select a new image in the filmstrip, now the 2ndary monitor selection changes too, but the grid selection remains at what it used to be.  This is a real bug and highly annoying.  Not to mention dangerous, since you might take "delete" actions based on your selection in the grid and lightroom will be off deleting something else entirely!!  Crazy stuff.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 20, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.  I can't duplicate this in LRCC2015.7 on MacOS.    Have you tried rebooting Windows as recommended by Victoria?  This usually resolves all sorts of OS idiocies.


----------



## Brent Harsh (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply, Cletus.  In my case simply restarting Lightroom cleared the issue.   I thought perhaps I had accidentally used a hotkey to switch some kind of special "selection mode" or something so spent a lot of time searching menus to be able to switch it back.  The workflow that caused it was an import from a connected cell phone in preparation of clearing it out completely (not something I usually do).  Therefore, my metadata preset was fairly generic.  Then I used the grid to select blocks of images, and then edited the metadata for location (sublocation and city in most cases).  Sometimes added keywords for a given block of images too.  And at some point in this process, the selection problem started happening without me noticing it because I wasn't looking at the 2nd monitor nor going into develop.  Once I was done updating metadata for the two-hundred-odd images, I went to process one good image and couldn't understand why it wasn't showing up in the develop module.


----------



## Alan Dewey (Jan 26, 2017)

I just experienced this bug today.  It wasted an hour of my time.  It was not exporting the photos I was selecting.  I was going nuts trying to edit the 'right' photo.

Found this forum thread; restarted lightroom and it is working ok now.   Gosh, I thought I was having a brain tumour.

version 6.8
windows 7 professional service pack 1    64 bit
i5-3340s 2.80 GHz
8.00 GB ram
asus PC m11aa


Earlier today, I did move an entire directory of images.  Images are imported into directories by year-month-day and this being 2017, I had not updated the settings to the new year before import.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Alan! If ever in doubt, restart LR and if that doesn't work, restart the computer. Amazing how often that fixes "stuff".


----------



## Brent Harsh (Apr 17, 2017)

After working fine since my post back in November, this grid-view vs. filmstrip-view selection mismatch started occurring for me again today after starting the desktop version after being away for a few weeks.  I've been using the mobile clients more lately (thanks for the tips on another thread, Victoria) so there was a bit of Sync that needed to happen, and it seems to be going along fine.  But as as I look at images that have finished syncing in either the catalog view, or the folder view, I'm finding the mismatch between the filmstrip and grid has started again.

As soon as my sync finishes, I'll restart lightroom; however, I'd feel better if I knew that Adobe software guys were taking a look at the problem.  Recall that my original problem happened when I was importing from a phone (via USB then), and now it seemed to be triggered by doing a Sync where the images in question were from that same device.  Once this problem happens, it happens for images in all folders or collections though, not just the one syncing.  And another thing I just noticed - once this is happening, selecting the folder or collection name in the left-most panel changes the images in the grid view, but the newly-selected folder or collection name doesn't stay highlighted - it blinks off and the highlight returns to a previously selected folder or collection name which can cause mass confusion since you're looking at images in the grid which don't match the highlighted name, while the filmstrip might be on a *totally* different collection (and monitor2 is showing from filmstrip).  

It took my brain a few minutes to remember that I'd seen this before, then a few more to find this thread, and finally see that "turn it off and on again" was the answer... it really should be fixed right!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 17, 2017)

You can quite happily restart while it's syncing - it'll pick up where it left off.


----------



## mak65 (May 14, 2017)

I have LR 6.4 (desktop version).  For the first time this morning I experienced the same issue as Brent. 

I would be on an image in grid view and click an image in the filmstrip and the picture in the grid would remain.  The reverse occurred, too, click on an image in the filmstrip and the image that was highlighted in the grid remained highlighted.  If I was in loupe view whatever was last highlighted in grid view remained no matter what image in the filmstrip I selected.  You could use the l and r arrow keys to move among images but the highlighted images remained without change. 

I found this thread and closed and reopened LR.  It resolved the issue.  But, I was ready to do as Victoria suggested and reboot the entire system.

Michael


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 15, 2017)

6.4's pretty old now mak65, so it would be worth updating as they've done a whole load of bug fixes since then.


----------



## naylor83 (Oct 29, 2020)

Very old thread here, I know. I just came across this weird bug / behaviour in Lightroom Classic 10, and I can't seem to get rid of it by restarting Ligtroom or Windows.

To be clear, when I select a photo/photos in the grid, the selection is not matched in the filmstrip. And vice versa. 

Selections in the grid view seem to be "in charge". They are reflected in the "X selected" counter just above the filmstrip.

If anyone else comes across this in Lightroom Classic 10, please leave a note.


----------



## naylor83 (Oct 29, 2020)

And voilà, it's back to normal! I restarted Lightroom again and switched between a few folders, and that seems to have fixed it.


----------

